# adobe CS3 design premium



## dutch-anne (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I want to buy the Adobe package (CS3 design premium) and I found this on the internet: http://www.ivorcom.com/shopping/third_level.php?product_id=GD100106&category_id=

It seems to be exactly what I need: Full versions of 

InDesign CS3
Photoshop CS3 Extended
Illustrator CS3
Flash Professional CS3
Dreamweaver CS3
Acrobat 8 Professional
Adobe Bridge CS3
Adobe Stock Photos
Version Cue CS3
Adobe Connect
Device Central CS3

It doesn't seem to be a student or teachers package, but it is so cheap I wonder if it is genuine software, or maybe there is some kind of other problem. 
Can anyone help me with this? 

Regards,
Anne.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Anne, welcome to TSF

Ivorcom is a reliable site that gets good reviews, and is listed as safe by McAfee Site Advisor. Their software is genuine.


----------



## dutch-anne (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you for your reply Koala. 

If the software is genuine, why is it so incredible cheap? In holland we pay about 2000 euro's for the package. With ivorcom the package is about 500 euro's. 

Maybe the pc requirements, could there be something "fishy" about it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like the genuine deal, not a student package or reduced features. I can't find any negative reviews for Ivorcom or anything to say it's a con. Before spending that kind of money, give them a call or email for more details.



> Ivorcom is a computer hardware and software products discount reseller that constantly strives to provide the best prices on brand name hardware and software. Through *volume purchasing* and diligent customer care, we strive to meet all of our clients' needs.
> 
> Our close relationship with some of the world's leading hardware and software manufacturers allows us to buy the software you need at extremely advantageous prices. In turn, we pass on these savings onto our customers.
> 
> ...


----------



## dutch-anne (Feb 17, 2008)

Tnx, I will write them.


----------



## criminalfish (Jul 4, 2008)

got mine from there and is fine.


----------

